# Auto Parts Stores in Tokyo



## mrptech

Hello. Can't seem to find a simple auto parts store where I can buy parts for self-maintenance. Change fluids, hoses, new battery. I keep getting sent to tire stores and aftermarket stores for street racers. I just ended u buying a new battery at a tire place and paid 25000 yen ( Big Ouch)

Any idea where I can just walk in and buy 5 pints of oil and a filter?

Thanks


----------

